# bastards dead!



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

wohooooo yanks finally got bin laden in pakistan, lookout boys and girls for retribution from the nutters


----------



## Rob Severn (Apr 30, 2011)

] lookout boys and girls for retribution from the nutters[/quote said:


> Isn't that what the US led war in Afghanistan was ?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

well tbh rob we know the yanks are nutters lol, at least they dont kill innocents unless they have a gallon of oil in tow!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Is this good or bad news?

Assuming OBL is dead, then in the eyes of radical extremists he is now a Martyr, having died in a hail of bullets from the infidel's guns.

In reality OBL is nothing more than a murderer, who hide behind religion to carry out atrocities.


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Good grief they are having an intelligent conversation about this now on Daybreak that's a first!


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Apparently he's been dead since December 2001, that's the last time he was heard from on radio surveilance and he had many ailments requiring attention which is hard to get in the afghan mountains.

If there are 'revenge' attacks then the U.S.A can justify total war on the middle east.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

restart the economy....hunny were backin war.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Great news (I suppose), although how many civilian lives have the US/UK forces taken in order to do this! 

He may be dead BUT nothing has changed!

There will continue to be terrorist attacks in the name of Islam UNTIL the US/UK change their foreign policy!

When will we learn!

Why have we got involved in Libyas 'revolution'? (apart from the obvious oil reserves!) By doing this we just create the next generation of anti west wannabe martyrs!

Also, now he is dead - will we withdraw from Afghanistan?? 
We need to get our own house in order first, what gives us the right to 'police' other countries?

Saj


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SAJ77 said:


> He may be dead BUT nothing has changed!
> 
> There will continue to be terrorist attacks in the name of Islam UNTIL the US/UK change their foreign policy!
> 
> ...


nato gave us the right saj, i dont think he is dead but held captive for interrogation purposes. i agree about oil being the catalyst hense nothing in yemens problems


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I expect there will be revenge attacks, but hopefully in the long-term the group will lose momentum and see a net reduction in radicalisation of Muslims.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

JNmercury00 said:


> Apparently he's been dead since December 2001, that's the last time he was heard from on radio surveillance and he had many ailments requiring attention which is hard to get in the afghan mountains.


Yes apparently he required dialysis though these claims appear not to have been validated. A long long time has gone by without any videos being reported though...?

Interestingly enough I watched a programme recently about the 1998 Nairobi bombing outside the US embassy there, in which they mentioned that Al Qaeda and Bin Laden were essentially unknown to the US at that time. This morning on the news they interviewed a guy who was head of the CIA's Bin Laden unit from 1996 to 1999, so they must have known about him for a good while before 98 in order to set up a dedicated unit.

Always take the media with a pinch of salt.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

ScoobyTT said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > Always take the media with a pinch of salt.


completely agree, people believe what they are told. hopefully there will be pictures to confirm his death. He was a scapegoat anyway.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

I believe the squad that asscinated him have the footage on their head cameras? Why don't they do what those Wanker Al Jeead / Taliban nutters did and post their nasty cold blooded killings on the net? I for one would enjoy watching him die and I hate violence! A great day in my book but I can see a retaliation - Bring it on!


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

SAJ77 said:


> Great news (I suppose), although how many civilian lives have the US/UK forces taken in order to do this!
> 
> He may be dead BUT nothing has changed!
> 
> ...


 You are totally right Saj. Part of me sometimes wonders what is more deplorable, the fighting of an underground war using guerilla (terrorist) tactics, or starting an unjustifiable war in the name of profit, loosely hidden behind a veil of distributing democracy.
This world is led by a bunch of evil, greedy fucking hypocrites. For some reason, 100s of thousands of dead Iraqi, Afghan and soon Libyan civilians can be neatly parcelled up as Collateral damage.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

I look at what is happening around the Arab states and the US/UK foreign policy and cannot help but understand why there appears to be a never ending supply of suicide bombers etc prepared to inflict any kind of damage or suffering to western countries. 

The new generation in these countries is seeing their countrymen killed by foreign western forces day in, day out with barely a footnote in the media......2 wrongs don't make a right, however I can see how frustration (desperation?) can lead them to commit these acts of atrocity in revenge.

I hark back on to the situation in Libya.....it was the PEOPLES revolution (albeit, a difficult situation against the might of the government) - it had nothing to do with the West but in we go, guns blazing! By all accounts the Libyans didn't want 'our' help!

If it was genuinely to help the people, why didn't we help the people of Zimbabwe against the Mugabe regime? It all boils down to money and resources and anyone who thinks any different is extremely naive (IMO).

PS Before I get flamed, I do not condone any acts of terrorism, on any country.......I am merely stating I can see the reasons for them and I have empathy for them. How desperate/frustrated/disillusioned must you be to become a suicide bomber??

Last thought....would WE sit back and allow another country to enforce their regime on us? I for one would not! So why should they? :?

Saj


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

You are totally right Saj. Part of me sometimes wonders what is more deplorable, the fighting of an underground war using guerilla (terrorist) tactics, or starting an unjustifiable war in the name of profit, loosely hidden behind a veil of distributing democracy.
This world is led by a bunch of evil, greedy fucking hypocrites. For some reason, 100s of thousands of dead Iraqi, Afghan and soon Libyan civilians can be neatly parcelled up as Collateral damage.[/quote]

So in effect what you're saying is pull out of Afghanistan and let extreme Islam and it's horrendous pre-histroric failed religion continue to preech on innocent civillians who want to be westernised and keep up with the times. Let the poor women continue to be portrayed as second class citizens and if they dare argue have them stoned to death or put in jail along with their children? The other factor is - we pull out and we actually look like we are surrendering. We need to quash the Taliban and fundamental Islam out! If we move out they will continue to strengthen like they are alredy doing so in our Universities and society!


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

leenx said:


> We need to quash the Taliban and fundamental Islam out! If we move out they will continue to strengthen like they are alredy doing so in our Universities and society!


But its catch 22 - they are only strengthening because we are occupying their countries, increasing their hatred of us!!!

I don't know what the answer is! :? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## JaysDragons (May 3, 2011)

He shoulda bin fuckin tortured and kept alive, and re tortured every day... Evil cunt.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

SAJ77 said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > We need to quash the Taliban and fundamental Islam out! If we move out they will continue to strengthen like they are alredy doing so in our Universities and society!
> ...


No me neither - I like to think the only reason we are there is to protect both us and give opportunity to those who need it out there. :?


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

][/quote]

No me neither - I like to think the only reason we are there is to protect both us and give opportunity to those who need it out there. :?[/quote]

Which I guess would explain how Tony Blair et al made millions in oil deals after the invasion of Iraq. :? 
Come on, we all need to get real and realise that 'our' leaders are really no better than theirs.
If we were really there to make life better for the people, then surely we would have inavded China (too powerful), North Korea (too mad, no oil) or one of the many African dictatorships (nothing at all left from British and French occupation), long before we would have jumped all over afghanistan, or Iraq.
Development, both political,financial and social takes time, sometimes centuries, it can not be achieved through bombing, shooting and invading.
Most of the arabic leaders we now call nutters and call to leave were helped into power by American/Euro aid, so we now send innocent sooldiers to get rid of leaderships that we put in place.
How fucking dumb are we.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

SAJ77 said:


> Great news (I suppose), although how many civilian lives have the US/UK forces taken in order to do this!
> 
> He may be dead BUT nothing has changed!
> 
> ...


Saj,

It seems to me that all the human race, east and west, is intrinsically entrenched in self interest. Christ's 'Sermon on the Mount' although a beautiful concept will never be fulfilled so long as both sides pursue their present course and ironically religion is quite often at the heart of all the world's ills.

The acquisition and securing the supply of oil is often blamed for causing wars, but is it so simple? The intransigence of east and west, Christianity and Islam, the inability to exist in peaceful harmony, is sadly a lost cause. One man's terrorist is another man's freedom fighter&#8230;and so it goes on. There is an answer to this&#8230;a universal change of heart but I fear changing the heart of extremists is not going to happen.

Amen :roll:

Joe


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> ]


No me neither - I like to think the only reason we are there is to protect both us and give opportunity to those who need it out there. :?[/quote]

Which I guess would explain how Tony Blair et al made millions in oil deals after the invasion of Iraq. :? 
Come on, we all need to get real and realise that 'our' leaders are really no better than theirs.
If we were really there to make life better for the people, then surely we would have inavded China (too powerful), North Korea (too mad, no oil) or one of the many African dictatorships (nothing at all left from British and French occupation), long before we would have jumped all over afghanistan, or Iraq.
Development, both political,financial and social takes time, sometimes centuries, it can not be achieved through bombing, shooting and invading.
Most of the arabic leaders we now call nutters and call to leave were helped into power by American/Euro aid, so we now send innocent sooldiers to get rid of leaderships that we put in place.
How fucking dumb are we.[/quote]

The difference being here of-course that both China and North Korea haven't blown up and murdered thousands if not millions of innocent people. You can't keep throwing this notion of oil into the equation the whole time! For what it's worth I am probably one of the few who agreed with the war in Iraq (depsite hating Labour and everything it stands for) Saddam was a bully and evil dictator, the fact we didn't find exactly what we wanted is now by to by, the dictator is no longer there.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

leenx said:


> Saddam was a bully and evil dictator, the fact we didn't find exactly what we wanted is now by to by, the dictator is no longer there.


.....and we have made Iraq a better place for the people? :?


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

SAJ77 said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > Saddam was a bully and evil dictator, the fact we didn't find exactly what we wanted is now by to by, the dictator is no longer there.
> ...


Questionable, but surely a better place without him? he was a mass murderer!


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

.[/quote]

The difference being here of-course that both China and North Korea haven't blown up and murdered thousands if not millions of innocent people. quote]

Really??? :? I would do a few online searches about Chinese and North korean Human rights violations. China is the world leader in public executions, totalling 100s of thousands, you can earn this sentence for anything from stealing food to feed your starving family to political dissention.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> .


The difference being here of-course that both China and North Korea haven't blown up and murdered thousands if not millions of innocent people. quote]

Really??? :? I would do a few online searches about Chinese and North korean Human rights violations. China is the world leader in public executions, totalling 100s of thousands, you can earn this sentence for anything from stealing food to feed your starving family to political dissention.[/quote]

What I mean is they are not / have not been a threat like we have seen with Taliban in that as far as I know they haven't declared a holy war on us.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

heating up nicely guys..........glad i started this one!!! for my penny's worth, i hope he is still alive and not being tortured but debriefed on all info he knows. any coward that puts his wife infront as a human shield will surely tell everything np's.

look back into british past with the burning of the witches and the 1000's killed for being unbelievers in the christian or catholic faiths.

yemen at present killing and persecuting 1000's, not a sign of going in!! think oceans is right with regard to oil being the catalyst.......control the oil and you can then regulate the prices again.

mad dog gaddafi, well lets face it he has been a thorn in everyones side for decades and backs off just before it gets too hot for him.

bring back Alf garnett and make him incharge of the un..........sorted lmao gazz


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

gazzer1964 said:


> heating up nicely guys..........glad i started this one!!! for my penny's worth, i hope he is still alive and not being tortured but debriefed on all info he knows. any coward that puts his wife infront as a human shield will surely tell everything np's.
> 
> look back into british past with the burning of the witches and the 1000's killed for being unbelievers in the christian or catholic faiths.
> 
> ...


Bring back Churchill!!! (not that nob insurance company)


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

leenx said:


> Questionable, but surely a better place without {Saddam}? he was a mass murderer!


Yes, but who the West favours changes constantly. Just look at the Northern Alliance, or indeed Libya. Besides, something like a million Iraqis are thought to have died due to the imposition of sanctions against Iraq. It wasn't uncommon for Britain or the US to block items that should not have been blocked. Iraq had excellent education and literacy rates by all accounts yet now the country needs "rebuilding" - courtesy of vast numbers of consultants from western companies of course.

The US's geopolitical strategy is essentially unchanged: cause a crisis in a foreign country, apply free market economics in its wake. Leave the poor poor, and their lives ultimately more difficult, and let a few get rich in the process all whilst benefiting your own country's interests. America's history of interventions in other countries (before the public hears about it) is rather vast.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

lets be honest in it all though, how many times have we heard that this terrorist or that terrorist were actually educated in england prior to doing any attacks lol. we make the smartest terrorists and politest out there!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> This morning on the news they interviewed a guy who was head of the CIA's Bin Laden unit from 1996 to 1999, so they must have known about him for a good while before 98 in order to set up a dedicated unit.


Well the CIA supplied Bin Laden with weapons and money to aid his fight against the Russians in Afghanistan so it goes without saying they knew him.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > This morning on the news they interviewed a guy who was head of the CIA's Bin Laden unit from 1996 to 1999, so they must have known about him for a good while before 98 in order to set up a dedicated unit.
> ...


totally rich!!! and it wasnt a visit to kill him i hear, they just wanted the guns back lol and he said no


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

so now it seems that we know the Yanks are a shower of lying theiving deceitful scum bags so why believe them !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't see the need to the apparent questioning of Pakistan that's going on. He had to be in a country somewhere, and some Taliban crossed the border into Pakistan years ago.

And if the US claims that they operated without Pakistan's knowledge is correct, is it right that they operate within another country's airspace to go and kill someone? Even if that person is the most wanted fall guy for absolving your own country's record of civilian deaths.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

gazzer1964 said:


> lets be honest in it all though, how many times have we heard that this terrorist or that terrorist were actually educated in england prior to doing any attacks lol. we make the smartest terrorists and politest out there!!


We certainly seem to have our fair share of 'home grown' ones.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SalsredTT said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > lets be honest in it all though, how many times have we heard that this terrorist or that terrorist were actually educated in england prior to doing any attacks lol. we make the smartest terrorists and politest out there!!
> ...


amen to that or praise be to alibaba or whatever lol


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

TTCool said:


> It seems to me that all the human race, east and west, is intrinsically entrenched in self interest. Christ's 'Sermon on the Mount' although a beautiful concept will never be fulfilled so long as both sides pursue their present course and ironically religion is quite often at the heart of all the world's ills.


The major world religions have peace and love at the centre of their teachings. Religion is just used as an excuse, and given how old most religions are there are plenty of scriptures people can take out of context and use as an excuse to fight.

If there was no religion would there be no fighting? Of course not. The issue is because we are all selfish, and non of our societies (apart from, ironically given this conversation, religious groups) are trying to reverse that. Everything is about wanting to be better than the next person, wanting to consume and own more things. Given that oil features heavily in our life-style it's where the tension is going to be. Get rid of the dependency on oil, the west would soon lose any interest in the middle-east.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Pakistans role in this debacle will no doubt surface. The Americans have been watching Bin Laden for some time, they will have had operatives in and around Bin Ladens complex, along with the associated listening devices. Spy Sats will have monitored him constantly.. ( they are very good... you can unroll a map on the road and the sat cam will be able to read it )-- this is why I think the Americans did not tell the Pakistani's. . . because they know the extent of the collusion with AL Qaeda.
The president of Pakistan is a corrupt and bent individual with a criminal past. :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

GunnerGibson said:


> Pakistans role in this debacle will no doubt surface. The Americans have been watching Bin Laden for some time, they will have had operatives in and around Bin Ladens complex, along with the associated listening devices. Spy Sats will have monitored him constantly.. ( they are very good... you can unroll a map on the road and the sat cam will be able to read it )-- this is why I think the Americans did not tell the Pakistani's. . . because they know the extent of the collusion with AL Qaeda.
> The president of Pakistan is a corrupt and bent individual with a criminal past. :lol:


you saying that i could put a map on the road and sats could read it gunny?..............why the fuck then did i buy a satnav lol


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Osama, the Dead Terrorist:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Fresh in today: Bin Laden's family want to know why he was not captured and given a trial. After all, Saddam Hussein was given a trial.

It seems like a fair question really. After all first we were told that there was a forty minute fire fight. Remember that? The got downgraded to there being hardly any shooting, only one person having a gun, and OBL being unarmed. And refusing to be captured. Oh and he was using a woman as a human shield, remember that? That got downgraded to a woman moving towards US forces and getting shot in the leg for her trouble.

The American notion of "justice" is something of a moving target altered to suit the situation somewhat.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

GunnerGibson said:


> Pakistans role in this debacle will no doubt surface.
> The president of Pakistan is a corrupt and bent individual with a criminal past. :lol:


reminds me of Bush and all his cohorts,,, only difference is Bush exported his criminality all over the world , drawing in the poor uniformed mercinaries of our country ( and others ) involving us ( and others ) in the retaliations and bringing ' terrorisim " to our streets !!!!!!!( when will we ever learn )


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> GunnerGibson said:
> 
> 
> > Pakistans role in this debacle will no doubt surface.
> ...


never!!! is that answer. but as a country we need to toughen up and say no to the states occasionaly and get our own identity back again.


----------

